# Home Brew Clubs In Townsville



## bus680 (31/10/11)

I was wondering if there were any home brew clubs in Townsville. If there are any members of a club in the Townsville area on this forum could you post the details of the meetings, contact numbers and/or email addresses.


----------



## rcsoccer (8/1/12)

I just moved to Townsville from the USA and was looking for some friends to brew with. I'm in the process of getting equipment and have the same question as you do. Did you find out if there was a homebrew club here?





bus680 said:


> I was wondering if there were any home brew clubs in Townsville. If there are any members of a club in the Townsville area on this forum could you post the details of the meetings, contact numbers and/or email addresses.


----------



## tlbeer (1/3/12)

Theres a club called Righteous Brewers of Townsville, they have a website www.righteousbrewers.com
I dont know much about the club but have been meaning to get along to one of their meetings, if you go and talk to the guys at the Hammett Street Homebrew Shop, they should be able to tell you more about it.


----------

